# Looking for a respected GWP kennel



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about chukar ridge kennel in Burley, Idaho or have any suggestions on other kennels that breed GWP's?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jason Wilde. He's not a "kennel" but he is planning two breedings this spring and his stuff is TOP SHELF. Pm me and I'll give you his number.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

http://threedevilskennel.com/ Great dogs!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Jason Wilde. He's not a "kennel" but he is planning two breedings this spring and his stuff is TOP SHELF. Pm me and I'll give you his number.


I second and third this! And if you can't get a pup from him, I promise you he could direct you to someone that does!


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Art Trujillo, Blue Collar Kennels is doing a VC x VC breeding that should be excellent. Bonepoint kennel in OR has some openings for males that should hit the ground late Feb that will also be excellent.


----------

